# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Pesca >  Campeonatos del Mundo de Pesca - Italia 2011

## F. Lázaro

Bueno, como muchos sabréis, actualmente se están disputando los Ctos. del Mundo de Pesca en Italia, que se vienen disputando desde el 28 de Agosto hasta el 4 de Septiembre, en donde España tiene buena representación en muchas disciplinas. Mañana es el último día de competición y por tanto mañana se sabrán todos los resultados de las diferentes modalidades.

Según figura ahora mismo en el medallero de la web del evento (http://www.sfwc2011.it), *España ha conseguido hasta el momento 8 metales, 2 de Oro, 3 de Plata y otras 3 de Bronce*  :Smile: 

*La escuadra Italiana está intratable, con 45 metales, 24 de Oro, 12 de Plata y 9 de Bronce...* entre que son muy buenos y que encima juegan en casa, están indomables  :EEK!: 

Esperemos que mañana hayamos sumado unos cuantos de metales más, y evidentemente, que sean todos de Oro

----------


## F. Lázaro

*Estupendo resultado en el Cto. del Mundo de Pesca Surf Casting (pesca desde playa)* 

*José Carlos Saugar Gonzalo, natural de Cartagena, se ha proclamado Campeón del Mundo de Pesca Surf Casting, alzándose con la medalla de oro en la clasificación final individual* después de cuatro jornadas, con la participación de pescadores de 17 países.

Saugar, representante del club náutico Santa Lucía y conocido como 'El abuelo', fue el mejor después de cuatro jornadas de pesca, y marcó la diferencia desde el principio, pues en la primera jornada ya lideraba la clasificación.

Al final ha sumado 35 puntos en el cómputo de los cuatro días de campeonato, con 1, 27, 2 y 5 puntos, y ha aventajado en 13 al portugués José Alfonso, segundo clasificado, y en 22 al galés Wayne M'Giloway, tercero.

Otro español, Miguel Ángel Robles Andreu, se ha clasificado entre los 10 primeros al ser octavo, a 55 puntos del campeón.

Además, *la Selección Nacional que representa a España, se ha proclamado Subcampeona del Mundo por Selecciones al haberse alzado con la medalla de platase ha clasificado en segunda posición, consiguiendo la medalla de plata* por detrás de Francia que se ha alzado con la medalla de oro.

José Carlos Saugar ya fue Campeón del Mundo por Selecciones en el Campeonato del Mundo que se celebró en Francia, en el año 2008.

ENHORABUENA PARA TODO EL EQUIPO ESPAÑOL DE SURF CASTING  :Smile: 

Aquí podéis ver la tabla de resultados: http://www.fepyc.es/download/Competi...%20(1MC02).pdf

Fuente: http://www.laverdad.es/murcia/201109...109041229.html

----------

